# Congratulations CC



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2004)

artyon:  artyon: artyon:artyon:
artyon:*WAY TO GO CEICEI !!!* artyon:
*BROWN BELT PAH! *


So proud of you big *HUGS HUGS HUGS* (and a little kiss)
So honored to be a part of your journey in a small way. 

MACaver!  :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 18, 2004)

It took me a minute to find the "brown belt" in there.  


Congrats, Ceicei!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 18, 2004)

Good goin Girl! 
artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats Ceicei~! 

I was wading through the hugs and little kiss and found the brown belt finally 

Keep up the good work~!

~Tess


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Nov 18, 2004)

artyon: Rock on CeiCei!  Congratulations! artyon: 

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 18, 2004)

Way to go!!artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats on you Brown Belt CeiCei!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 18, 2004)

Caver I love your enthusiasm...congratulations CC! artyon:  How did it go?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 18, 2004)

*Congrats, CC!*
artyon:


----------



## someguy (Nov 18, 2004)

Good job


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats Ceicei! Woohoo!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2004)

CeiCei - *YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:

 grrrl POWER!!
*


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Caver I love your enthusiasm...congratulations CC! artyon:  How did it go?


Welllll, I AM (one of) her biggest fans ya know... 
Not to mention one of her favorite "dummies".  At least this time around I had the good sense to buy and wear a cup   ... live and learn eh? 

I was also happy/proud to learn that her two boys passed their respective Brown Belts as well ... Byron with Brown/yellow-tip and Gary with his first Brown. 

All of that isn't that surprising considering what nuts they are over (chocolate) Brownies they can be...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW what a great time for your family CC three brown belts!  That's awesome!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 18, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Shodan (Nov 18, 2004)

Alright Ceicei!!  Keep up the good work!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 18, 2004)

Gee, thanks for all of your cheering, hugs, and kisses!!  Try not to smother me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> congratulations CC! artyon: How did it go?


 The test went well. The last time I tested (for green belt), I was the only one of that rank, so all my partners were black belts. This time, there is another green belt testing for brown too, so he became my partner. We both did great!

 The funny thing is that I wasn't as nervous/stressed out with this test as much as I was with the previous test. I felt really comfortable with most of what I knew and a lot of the stuff finally started feeling natural to the point I really didn't have to think. 

 Yes, my two sons tested for their brown belts too (their tests were prior to mine). Byron is already a jr brown belt, so he got to his next rank, jr brown belt with yellow tip (studying adult yellow). Gary moved up from green to jr brown.

 The only negative was my hearing aid chose to die during my test (probably from all the kais being yelled out by everybody). Fortunately, my oldest son was there to help sign the techniques that were called out for me. The test was too fast paced for my instructors to try signing (they're still new with sign language).

    - Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats!!!  Keep up the hard work!!! artyon:  :cheers: 

Mike


----------



## Vadim (Nov 19, 2004)

Way to go Ceicei! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 19, 2004)

A great big congratulations to you.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wow...great job CC, congrates to you and your family!!*


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats  CC, you deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltair (Nov 19, 2004)

WTG!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 19, 2004)

Good Job

Todd


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 27, 2004)

Thank you, everyone!

- Ceicei


----------

